

Amazon ElastiCache Details - Managed Memcache - cardmagic
http://aws.amazon.com/elasticache/

======
wpietri
As a startup guy and recovering sysadmin, I really admire the Amazon Web
Services effort. It started out small and ugly, but they have marched ever
onward, slowly improving things and adding new features. Five years of steady
plodding can get you pretty far.

~~~
jeffbarr
I guess we'll take that as a compliment. I thought that we were racing, not
plodding, but I must live in an AWS-induced time dilation field.

~~~
wpietri
It's entirely meant as a compliment. There's no way I want an infrastructure
supplier to seem hurried. Internally it may have seemed as fast as possible,
but externally it was never showed signs of being faster than possible, which
is an amazing achievement. For our industry, almost miraculous.

And I think you folks were very smart to start small and improve
incrementally. As an example of what I mean, take this Slashdot comment from
the EC2 launch a few years back:
[http://developers.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=329797&ci...](http://developers.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=329797&cid=21000749)

Those are all legitimate gripes, and one by one Amazon has knocked them all
down. Had you tried solving all of the problems before launching, I imagine
you never would have gotten anywhere. The steady pace and it's-ready-when-
it's-ready releases are definitely inspiring to me.

------
cardmagic
$68.40/month seems a bit high to me

~~~
jdelsman
Yeah, you may as well just run an EC2 node with memcached on it...

~~~
rcaught
Except running memcached on an EC2 instance is not equivalent to the
ElastiCache offering. With ElastiCache you are paying for a redundant, managed
service that can be scaled and monitored through a few clicks of a webpage or
API.

Outsourcing these type of things is potentially justifiable to a developer
whose wallet is full and many hats touch the ceiling.

~~~
simonw
In what way is ElastiCache redundant?

~~~
jacques_chester
> In addition, Amazon ElastiCache automatically detects and replaces failed
> Cache Nodes, providing a resilient system that mitigates the risk of
> overloaded databases, which slow website and application load times.

------
Vitaly
now I want my elastic mongo and cassandra and we are all set.

------
philwise
That is pretty pricey. 1GB of RAM from crucial is $10. 1 GB of Memcache from
AWS, (assuming 3 year amortization) $1900.

Obviously there is overhead, but if you have machines already and they are not
maxed out on RAM then the $10/GB price is not far of the real cost.

